# Bikini Car Wash Charity Event



## KuKa

I am organizing a Fund Raising Charity Event for Marie Curie Cancer Care which is an attended Car Wash carried out by Bikini Clad Chicks

As stated, this is a fund raising event for the Marie Curie Cancer Care, so all of your money will go to them (maybe a few beers for the boys/girls).

So, could you please come down and support us, as you know it's for a good cause. I will keep you posted on where its going to take place, this has yet to be confirmed.

I have added some of the pics of the girls that will be there so far. Join the group on facebook http://www.facebook.com/#!/group.php?gid=113154648717257. I will try and keep this post as upto date as I can.

It will be on the 10th of July somewhere in Belfast.

Thanks


----------



## KuKa

Need a bit of help here, I have some more pics that I need to upload but it would only let me upload 5 images. is there any way I can insert the pics as an image you can see on the screen and not as an attachement?


----------



## Bratwurst

Try uploading to imageshack and inserting the code it gives you into the 'insert image' icon on the DW reply page


----------



## Bratwurst

That woman on 3.jpg... :argie:


----------



## KuKa

cheers


----------



## Driftland Liaison

Why is this not happening near me


----------



## Shug

I've often thought a dw roadtrip would be a cracking idea.....


----------



## KuKa

Here are the girls.....

Girl No1.








Girl No2.








Girl No3.








Girl No4.








Girl No5.








Girl No6.








Girl No7.


----------



## Bratwurst

Oh wow - I want to go and see the lovely semi-naked women :argie:

(but I can't )


----------



## Crimson

I hope I get a VIP ticket for this KuKa :thumb: LOL!!


----------



## Franzpan

WooHoo! I think this is the first time I'm glad i live in NI. All those ridiculous postage charges are well worth it :thumb:


----------



## KuKa

Hey guys.....

Heres another member of the team........

Girl No8.


----------



## Bratwurst

:argie::argie::argie: She damn hot! :doublesho


----------



## KuKa

anyone know how to add/edit a poll????


----------



## mtxfiesta

why could this not have happend when i was in belfast at the weekend


----------



## nicks16v

all of them please


----------



## horned yo

I think i would time for any one of them


----------



## bigbenstrikes

They would all get it! haha! How stiff does ones nipples have to be to protude throught that tightly stretched cloth! hahahah!!


----------



## bigbenstrikes

How brilliant is this one!!! hahaha!


----------



## ipwn

They all look thick as ****.....

But I'd hit pretty much any one of them.


----------



## Bratwurst

That's ma boy - well done wee man :thumb::lol:


----------



## bigbenstrikes

I hope they will all be using the two bucket method! lol


----------



## mdre83

No 4 and the one on page 2 :thumb: :argie:


----------



## StuaR32t

Nice looking audi...


----------



## KuKa

does anyone know how I can add girl No. 8 to the poll?


----------



## Bratwurst

Where are you finding all these hot women??!!

Are you a pimp or something?


----------



## KuKa

Im no pimp but my mate is like a male prozi........ so lock your daughters up before one of their pics end up on this thread.....


----------



## blackjz

I would pick no 6 n 8


----------



## KuKa

vote vote vote.......


----------



## KuKa

I should have new pictures of some more girls that will be helping us out with the car wash tonight. I will post them as soon as I receive them.


----------



## pav-g

Yes Please!!!!


----------



## lee_hdi

Number four everyday of the week


----------



## *MAGIC*

There all more than welcome at Magic towers anytime.

Robbie


----------



## PDK

Great Idea, deffo keep us posted. I'm going:thumb:

Is there a menu of extras?:doublesho

P


----------



## RP john

ive just thanked you a pile of times kuka!!!! lol so your male prozi friend is one lucky dude


----------



## sal329

I vote number 1-7


----------



## KuKa

10th on July people, location to be confirmed


----------



## [email protected]

Ouch!!!, No.1 for me LOL


----------

